# Entry Level Medical Biller/Coder



## Felicia Brashears

Felicia Brashears
37016 Sabal Avenue
Palmdale, CA 93552
(661)533-1178/(661)433-7586
feliciabrashears@sbcglobal.net


Dear Administrative,

Having recently achieved my goal in my education as a Medical Billing Specialist, I am interested in beginning my career in the Health Information Management career field. 

I am interested in a position as a medical biller/coder with your company and have enclosed my résumé for your review and consideration.

As a team member of your organization, I can provide:

    Efficiency, reliability; accuracy with numbers.
    Maturity, honesty; ability to look at challenges as opportunities
    Knowledge of medical billing rules and guidelines.
    Ability to follow up and ensure outstanding claims is followed up on quickly.
    Multi-tasking Abilities & outstanding organizational skills
    Extremely productive in a high volume, high stress environment with eye for detail


As you know, getting claims paid accurately and in a timely manner is paramount to a successful medical practice. I believe I can accurately file your claims and that I have the attention to detail, dedication to get the job done. I would love to meet with you in the near future where we can discuss my qualifications, talent and professionalism for the position that is currently available.

Sincerely,


Felicia Brashears




SKILLS/ACCOMPLISHMENTS:

    Medical Billing Certificate, UAV
    Business Administration, Pacoima Skill Center
    Licensed Realtor
    Some experience in the medical field
    Some knowledge of billing and collections
    Typing, ten key-by-touch, data entry, and diverse office functions
    Proficient with computer (Microsoft Word for Windows/WordPerfect/Excel
    ICD-9-CM, CPT, HCPCS level II, Medical Terminology, Medical Manager, Insurance Claims
    Friendly outgoing personality
    Professional appearance
    Punctual





Felicia Brashears
37016 Sabal Avenue
Palmdale, CA 93552
(661) 533-1178/ (661) 433-7586
feliciabrashears@sbcglobal.net

SUMMARY:    Highly motivated individual seeking opportunity in an Entry Level position as a Medical Biller/ Coder.         

HIGHLIGHTS OF QUALIFICATIONS
    Medicare, Medi-Cal, Tricare, BCBS, and Workers Compensation Guidelines.
    Medical Manager Practice Management/HealthPro8000, Microsoft Office, data entry/10 key.
    Managed Care Guidelines including: HMO, PPO, IPA and POS plans.
    ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS Coding skills and accurate CMS 1500 and UB 04 claims completion.
    Medical Terminology, Anatomy & Physiology and medical related acronyms.
    Medical Front Office Administration, Collection Techniques and Authorizations.
    HIPAA Compliance, Excellent customer service skills and telephone skills.
    Hospital Billing guidelines including DRG and APC classifications.
    Member of American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)
EDUCATION
2009     Medical Billing        University of Antelope Valley                       Lancaster, CA
2009    Medicare A & B Seminar    Palmetto GBA                Lancaster, CA
2009     BLS                American Heart Association                   Lancaster, CA
1988    Diploma                    San Fernando High School                          Pacoima, CA
EXTERNSHIP
2009    Medical Billing    Center for Orthopedics & Rehabilitation    Palmdale, CA
Completed training in the following key areas: Prepare claims and submit Worker's Compensation claims, post payments and fee slips, data entry of patient demographics, assemble claims requiring additional documentation, process, post and submit PR2's to insurance carrier, and provided support as needed.
EMPLOYMENT HISTORY
2001-2009    Supervisor                    Brashears Family Daycare        Palmdale, CA
    Provide service for low-income and non low-income families, attend to every day administrative duties such as: data entry of child's enrollment, review child's folder to ensure proper documents have been received, supervise the facility, prepare correspondence letter to parents on a daily basis, AR/AP, daily deposits, provided payment options, and provided a safe and secure environment for the children five days a week.
1999-2001    Receptionist            Applied Power Worldwide        Valencia, CA 
    Interfaced with clients, answered phones, screened and transfer calls, assisted human resource and payroll department, performed duties in the collection department like calling on accounts that are past due, arranged payment plan, and reviewed account status for an increase credit line.
1997-1999    Order Entry Clerk        Deluxe Financial Services,        Lancaster, CA

    Customer service, processed check orders, ensured all data were entered accurately, followed up on all customers complaints, and received inbound calls.


----------

